# Bug Grub Immigrants



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all

Has anybody ever purchased some Pro Rep Bug Grub that appears to be contaminated with insects?
Heres a photo of what I saw when I opened the lid, a few red fly like insects:-










I then shook the tub to see if there were anymore, and low and behold, theres LOOOOOAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSS :gasp:










Please note.....The bug grub is store in a cupboard away from any livefood or any other form of insect, and the tub has a closeable lid, so nothing has sneaked in there.......


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Never seen this before. I've stopped using bug grub now. I use museli cereal. Oats, dry fruit and nuts and I add a sprinkle of milk powder. The museli is 65p for 1 kilo and £1.75 for 750 grams of the milk powder. This lasts me ages.


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

email pro-rep, they have gone down hill


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I emailed them when I posted this thread,not had a reply as yet though and doubt I'll get one......

Strangely enough,I thought the Bug Grub was slowly going down and low and behold,these buggers have been eating it:lol2:


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

email pro-rep, they have gone down hill


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought bug grub the other day, it looks completely different to yours...same make but totally different :s

I feed it to my roaches anybody know if that's good or not? Also give them carrots 

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine looked a lot different when initially purchased. I only use it occasionally when I'm out of fruit and veg for gutloading.....

I think over time,with the bugs in it,its slowly been eaten and dumped back out:lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I shouldn't use it then lol. Or keep it in the fridge so the bugs die if any are present lol.

Anyone got any tips on what to feed roaches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Try these - collard greens, butternut squash, banana, apple, carrot and sweet potato :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool! What about protein wise or is there enough in those? 

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Fish food, cat food, dog food, turtle food, beardie food. Vegetables. There monsters they will eat anything


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha. Awesome! Thanks.

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Should be fine I would have thought....


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure what you have are confused flour beetles, or a closely related species. They are a tiny relative or the common mealworm. These would have come in as eggs in the cereals used in the product. 

Some people do breed these as livefood for dart frogs and similar small reptiles.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

KurtH said:


> Try these - collard greens, butternut squash, banana, apple, carrot and sweet potato :2thumb:


I like your signature haha!:2thumb:


----------

